
Opus Audio Codec 1.2-alpha is out - aurelian15
https://www.opus-codec.org/release/dev/2016/11/03/libopus-1_2_alpha.html
======
ksec
3GPP were originally considering Opus for VoLTE, then they turned to EVS
instead. Anyone have any idea the reason behind this? I believe Opus still do
better then EVS in voice quality.

Do we have any royalty free equivalent for AAC?

On Video front we already have AV1 from Open Media and Daala from Mozilla.

~~~
derf_
> Do we have any royalty free equivalent for AAC?

Yes. It's called "Opus".

~~~
ksec
Opus was never intended for 128-256knps range.

~~~
MrZeus
"Opus supports all bitrates from 6 kbit/s to 510 kbit/s."
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6716#section-2.1.1](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6716#section-2.1.1)

Here's a public listening test conducted between Opus, AAC and Vorbis at ~105
kbit/s: [http://listening-test.coresv.net/results.htm](http://listening-
test.coresv.net/results.htm)

